# Raising baby mourning dove



## Maxq (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey folks,

Here in Tulsa, OK there were a couple of violent storms that knocked a dove nest from the tree. We found 1 baby dead in a puddle on concrete and the other clinging to life on the morning of the 7th.

I have researched and read everything I can find, and am checking in with some pictures as the baby is doing quite well after a few days now. Hopefully some of you pros out there can make sure the next couple of weeks go without any problems.

The bird is currently eating Kaytee exact with no issues and I have also began putting seeds into the mix. It's feeding using the plastic bag with the corner cut off technique. 

Here is a pic when he was found and one from this morning as he is grooming himself.

I am guessing I found him at 5 days old?

Any advice/questions are welcome!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring for this little one. I am pretty sure he may be around 2 weeks old there. Thank you for doing the research, the seeds are a great idea. Have you tried to put a small bowl of water in front of him? He may try to drink from it, if you gently lower the beak to the bowl, not nostrils. If he drinks he will be ready to be weaned. 

You may want to try feeding peas too, (on following link) as it is easier to feed frozen peas (thawed, drained and warmed) at this age. Always make sure to feed baby, only when baby is warm, food is warm, and on an empty crop.

Here is a link on caring for baby pigeons/doves, on what's and how's of feeding. Please feel free to ask any questions you still have after reading. 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm
*


----------



## Maxq (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you for the quick response. I will continue the formula/seed slurry until he drinks as you said and then make the move to peas/corn. I'll check in with any updates/questions!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a little cutie and very lucky having found you. 
Peas could be given even when they aren't able to drink. Peas have a good moisture in them so water isn't needed with them.
Though they should learn to drink so they can wean on seeds.
Thanks for saving him


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

God job. Yes, he could be changed over to the peas any time now.


----------



## Maxq (Jul 17, 2016)

*Well that didn't take long*

I'm a little blown away how fast this bird is developing. After realizing he is about 2 weeks old, I took him off of his towel that is his "nest" during most of the day (it's 90+ degrees outside) to hopefully trigger his fledgling mode. He followed me back and fourth across the patio asking for food/generally wanting to be close. Then, amazingly, he flew about 3 feet right at my lap after I sat down. 

I wont have any peas or corn until tomorrow so I hand fed him about 10 seeds each about 3mm wide. I could feel the little ball of them in his crop, then made an extra watery formula to soften his crop up which worked great. 

Here's the thing, when I came back outside after making the formula, the little guy who had been on the floor of the patio, was now sitting in the 3 foot high chair!

I didn't anticipate him taking to flight so soon and really need some advice. Do I need to buy a cage? Any ideas on where I could "rent" one? And what are the next steps/what should I do to get him ready for release? 

Also worth mentioning, I'm on the 2nd floor of a 2 story apartment with a corner patio. The neighbors downstairs have feeders set up which attract at least 6 different doves. I believe his parents have just established a new nest about 15 feet from my patio. I would really like to set the bird up to integrate into the group that feed here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please don't leave him out there alone. Even youngsters that can't yet fly have fallen from places like that. Also, hawks can and do swoop in and grab them, right off the patio.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

As he is being tame, his survival chances are going down in wild. First of all as Jay said, pls keep him indoors and in cage if out. 
When he is grown up and flies well indoors. You can introduce him to those doves but that too from inside an enclosure like a cage. I don't know where to get it on rent though.
He will have to learn to eat and drink well before you think of releasing him. You can put him out in a cage and then scatter feed for those doves so he sees them while they eat. He will eat his seeds in his cage seeing them. You will have to do it daily for long so they all are familiar with him and he as well which takes time. Then probably he will be ready to join them. 
Still for a hand raised baby it is hard to manage in wild so better if you keep scattering the seeds for all of them even after releasing him. Also try to minimize your contact with him except for feed and drink so he doesn't get more tame. 
Hope little one makes it. 
Pls keep us posted.


----------



## Maxq (Jul 17, 2016)

Well, I managed to find a good rescue agency. It was tough to let him go, he was just starting to fly and would follow me around. He was definitely getting too tame for his own good though. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Maxq said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Here in Tulsa, OK there were a couple of violent storms that knocked a dove nest from the tree. We found 1 baby dead in a puddle on concrete and the other clinging to life on the morning of the 7th.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't change anything if what you are doing is working. For morning doves they fledge at about 11 to 15 days of age, before they are fully grown but after they are able to digest adult food, they stay nearby to be fed by the male for up to two weeks. So this species should be on their own at four weeks of age.


----------

